# evidence of my adiction



## barramonday

group shot






This is most of my stuff including my original apprentice knives from 94


----------



## barramonday

Shigs


----------



## barramonday

Mizuno blue 240mm honyaki


----------



## barramonday

The knives in the first shot left to right

Wusthof grand prix 10inch
felix solingen fillet
victorinox boner
monzaboro 240mm mioroshi deba
misono 210mm yo deba
konosuke 240mm
shig 240mm
mizuno blue honyaki 240mm
shig 300mm yanagi
monzaboro 300mm yanagi
yoshikane blue2 180mm deba
shig 180mm deba
shig kuruochi petty
wusthof 240mm slicer
misono hankatsu
konosuke 210mm hd petty
felix solingen bread knife
wusthof roast fork
wusthof roast beef slicer
bottom 
jck damascus petty
wusthof fish shears
wusthof 5inch cooks knife


----------



## schanop

Good to see some shigefusa up that way. How do you like shig deba compared with yoshikane deba? Thickness, weight, nimbleness, and steel comparison?


----------



## barramonday

I got the Shig deba only recently so can't comment on its performance as such. The first difference that stands out is that although they're both sold as 180s the Yoshi is 180mm on the edge and 197mm total blade length , the Shig is 180mm total blade length and 165mm on the edge.
They are similar in thickness but the Shig has their characteristic taper out of the handle.
Weights Yoshi 288gm , Shig 282gm
The Yoshi is an excellent knife well finished and came without lows or highs on the bevel. I've cleaned about 30 fish in the year I've had it , edge retention is very good but it has a tendency to micro chip on pin bones. The cure has been a healthy micro-bevel.
What stands out most of all is the non reactiveness of the cladding , I was distracted once while cleaning fish and left the knife with blood scales etc for over an hour , I expected to find it in a bad way when I returned but a quick wash and it looked same as always.
I will be getting a smaller deba in the future ( 120mm or 135mm)as the Yoshi is to big for small fish with round shape bodies.
Could certainly recommend the Yoshi...


----------



## schanop

Thank for the comment. I've got Hide ko deba 135mm and it is an awesome little beast.


----------



## Messy Jesse

Great set! Those honyaki Mizunos are insane looking... definitely on my bucketlist. 

Now I feel like the only guy in Australia without a Shig deba


----------



## barramonday




----------



## barramonday

An update of things 

Kato 270 sugi
kato 240 gyuto
Del petty and pairing

Shigs 210mm Mioroshi
210mm kiteaji usuba
210mm gyuto
270mm gyuto
270mm Sugi
360mm kitaeji yangi


----------



## Notaskinnychef

good lord you got a lot of sharp things


----------



## don

Very impressive collection.


----------



## Seth

I just got that little 210 morioshi and I love it as a utility knife. The shape and weight are really cool. I wish there was a thinner momizi type version but I find it fun to use. Have you logged in much time with it?


----------



## mpukas

damn you got a lot of very nice knives there.


----------



## azchef

That is one sweet blade where did you pick it up at ?


----------



## MowgFace

@ barramonday

Somehow you make that 210 Miroroshi look like a 150 petty!


----------



## xueqi89

Wow nice collection, seem like you love Japanese style knifes


----------



## Danvil

Really beautiful collection that creates strong feelings of envy, jealousy, coveted-ness (is that a word), admiration, yes, even love (of the knives). Wish you lived closer where I could actually hold, touch and cut with the different types of knives you have. I know as a fellow knife addict that you can never be satisfied, because there could be a slightly better blade out there, somewhere. 

Thanks for sharing your pictures, Dan


----------



## cheflarge

WOW!!!! Dealing with a serious case of J-Knife envy right now! What an amazing/killer collection. Props all the way around to you sir on a outstanding set! :doublethumbsup: lus1:


----------



## mhpr262

I'll play the combo breaker here and say I like that Wüsthof Grand Prix I. Many many years ago I wanted to buy one but thought it was too expensive. Later I had the money but by then the first generation had been discontinued and you could only buy the hideously humpback handled Grand Prix II.


----------



## jamaster14

barramonday said:


>



thats a nice collection... how do you like that usuba?


----------



## daskooka

The Mizuno blue 240mm honyaki is beautiful.


----------



## Niroc

Great knives mate!


----------



## miccro

love that shig group shot.. my sorta collection! need to find somewhere to order another shig...

thanks for sharing


----------



## Sparklepony

I'm spamming for post count! :happymug:


----------



## joelytle

damn... jealous of that shig collection!!


----------



## 420layersofdank

Dank boiiiiii


----------

